# Importing a snake....to UK



## wildcreatureshongkong (11 mo ago)

HI..i live in HK...where I have kept a number of herps. I also co-produced the field guide to Hong Kong snakes. 

but, I am leaving Hong Kong and want to bring my (used for snake education) pet Mexican Black Kingsnake back to blighty. 
I have quotes from 4-9,000 pounds (for a 50 pound snake), and whilst I love him dearly, this maybe too much. 
Any advice or help appreciated....thanks


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Contact Dutch Dragon Import in the Netherlands.


----------

